# What is your current Black and White 2 team?



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Servine - Level 23
Trapinch - Level 23
Genesect - Level 15 (I  just have it in my party for the sake of having it never used it and getting rid of it soon)
Magby - Level 24
Lucario - Level 24
Dwebble - Level 25

Got the first 2 badges. Feel free to post again when you get a new Pokemon for your team


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 12, 2012)

I have:
Servine - 18
Sandshrew - 17
Herdier (Mojo) - 16
Growlithe (Emma) - 16
Pidove - 16
Psyduck -16

I also have the first two badges. 


Spoiler



I've been working on the movie set instead of training like a good trainer should lol Have a lot of training to do....


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm contemplating on whether to get it or not...


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

You said:


> I'm contemplating on whether to get it or not...



Get it, it's really good


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Get it, it's really good



I second this fact.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I second this fact.


Third x 100. It's worth it.

My team:
Keldeo- Lv. 40
Unfezant- Lv. 41
Garbodor- Lv. 41
Volcarona- Lv. 41
Maractus- Lv. 41
Dwebble- Lv. 21. Used for strength.

Currently waiting for a Lunatone to complete my team.

I just got my fifth badge


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm currently training a Drifloon which replaced Genosect


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 14, 2012)

My Current team is:
*Pignite* (M)
Lv 25
-Rollout
-Ember
-Flame Charge
-Arm Thrust.
*Azumarill* (M)
Lv 22
-Bubblebeam
-Return
-Aqua Tail
-Strength.
*Lucario *(M)
Lv 21
-Me First
-Return
-Quick Attack
-Force Palm.
*Swadloon *(F)
Lv 20
-Protect
-Bug Bite
-Cut
-Razor Leaf.
*Elekid *(M)
Lv 20
-Thief
-Shock Wave
-Low Kick
-Swift.
*Minccino* (F)
Lv 14
-Growl
-Helping Hand
-Tickle
-Doubleslap.

I'm just about to start training my Minccino with a Lucky Egg (that I traded over with one of my Pokemon) on Route 4.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2012)

New Team;

Lucario - Lvl 39
Jellicent - Lvl 41
Crustle - Lvl 41
Drifblim - Lvl 40
Serperior - Lvl 41
Magmar - Lvl 40



Spoiler



Just about to catch Cobaloin


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 14, 2012)

Won't be getting it for another week, but my planned team is:
Oshawott
Eevee (Glaceon)
Mareep
Trapinch
Litwick
Something else I'll randomly find.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Debating on whether to get it


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Debating on whether to get it



I highly suggest it. The game itself is very addicting like all Pokemon games. It also managed to fix many of the problems that the original Black and White had such as, linearity, trouble grinding, limited Pokedex. The story is still pretty simple, but I don't see that as a bad thing. The graphics are also very pretty.


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Oct 14, 2012)

Emboar-lv 48.
Lucario-lv 48.
Swoobat-lv 48.
Jolteon-lv 48.
Zoroark-lv 48.
Azumarill-lv 48. 

Thinking of getting rid of azumarill if things don't go so well with it.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 14, 2012)

From memory, so might be a bit hazy. Will get levels later if I remember.
Lucario
Magmortar
Galvantula
Jellificent (Might switch out with Mantyke/Mantine)
Delibird (Will probably switch this out)
Sawsbuck


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 15, 2012)

My current team:
Pignite
Genesect
Swadloon
Magnemite
Timburr
Woobat

Where do you catch a Riolu? I've been running all over the ranch and I never seen one.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2012)

Ehingen Guy said:


> My current team:
> Pignite
> Genesect
> Swadloon
> ...



You catch them at the Flossy Ranch. They're rare so they're hard to find - I'm lucky and found mine on my second attempt so yeah. But yeah keep trying and you should find one soon.
I caught mine in the first patch of grass


----------



## m12 (Oct 15, 2012)

My team is currently:

Serperior: Level 80
Musharna: Level 80
Azumarill: Level 67
Samurott: Level 83
Unfezant: Level 81
Arcnine: Level 84

I can't put this game down. Help me.


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Oct 16, 2012)

New team,
Emboar
Lucario 
Swoobat 
Jolteon
Zoroark
Dewgong


----------



## Dylab (Oct 16, 2012)

I only have the first one but here's my team 

Reshiram: Lv.61
Volcanra: Lv.72
Zekrom: Lv.59
Serperior: Lv.55
Mantyke: Lv.49 looking to change this one
Gliscor: Lv.52
Any comments for changes?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 16, 2012)

I changed my Tranquil out with Braviary. I just found out you could find a level 25 one in the desert area lol Also changed my psyduck out with Solosis and will be trading sandshrew out soon.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting White 2 for Christmas. Why white? Well... White Kyurem's appearance is cooler...
Anyway, my future beginning team is...

*Riolu* - Yori (M)
*Snivy* - Akako (F)
*Keldeo* - Kelpie
*Pikachu* - Pikachu (M) Because no nickname can beat the original Pikachu
*Venipede* - Dart (M)
*Azurill* - Ruriri (F)


----------



## xflo555 (Oct 16, 2012)

I like to call it my "Silver" team. My dream team!

Scizor
Tyrannitar
Feraligatr
Ampharos
Lugia
Ho-oh


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 16, 2012)

Jake. said:


> You catch them at the Flossy Ranch. They're rare so they're hard to find - I'm lucky and found mine on my second attempt so yeah. But yeah keep trying and you should find one soon.
> I caught mine in the first patch of grass



In B/W2 they have a 5% capture rate.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> In B/W2 they have a 5% capture rate.



Wow I didn't know that. I caught one in my first or second visit to the ranch.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 17, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I'm getting White 2 for Christmas. Why white? Well... White Kyurem's appearance is cooler...
> Anyway, my future beginning team is...
> 
> *Riolu* - Yori (M)
> ...



You'll be missing out on Genesect.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

Jake. said:


> You catch them at the Flossy Ranch. They're rare so they're hard to find - I'm lucky and found mine on my second attempt so yeah. But yeah keep trying and you should find one soon.
> I caught mine in the first patch of grass



I think I'm just lucky. Because I ran into like four, but I only caught one.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 20, 2012)

In past games i never gave my pokemon nicknames, but i will when i get this game! Wich is probably around christmas... lol


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

I just beat Team Plasma, and I'm on my way to the league. My team:

Kenya-(F) Unfezant
Keldeo
Satako- (F) Maractus
Minnie- (F) Garbodor
Solitrix- (F) Volcarona
Luna Luck- Lunatone

All of them are currently at level 56


----------



## BroccliManRob (Oct 29, 2012)

Serperior - 70
Ampharos - 65
Poliwrath - 66
Flygon (my favorite Pok?mon) - 65
Arcanine - 65
Skarmory - 64
I think it's a well balanced team, they're all very strong and helped me take down the Elite Four and it's Champion (along with all the Gym Leaders) Normally, my strategy is to have my starter 2 Levels over the rest (i'm very unorganized right now as you can tell lol) At first I was going to choose Oshowatt again, but I chose Snivy just to try em' out (I also gave let my neighbor have Osha') and he's freaking awesome! Serperior is really fast and well rounded!


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 29, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Keldeo





Rover AC said:


> *Keldeo*


╔════════♔════════╗

Trade? I really want that ; ;...

At Celeste tower...Sorta taking awhile and my team is sooo low powered considering.

Genesect
Magmar
Dewott
Ampharos
Gligar
Lucario
​
╚════════♔════════╝ ​


----------



## Thunder (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's see...

Lv.59 Arcanine
Lv.60 Electivire
Lv.57 Vaporeon
Lv.61 Serperior
Lv.65 Metagross
Lv.59 Golurk

Debating whether or not I should get rid of my Serperior. Also might get rid of my Golurk and try to evolve my Zweilous.

Kind of wish I could use HMs without it taking up move space or needing a certain pokemon type.


----------



## Electric Owl (Nov 10, 2012)

My playthrough/Exploration Team is as follows, and I have collected all of the badges.

Arcanine (Selene) Lvl: 67
Lucario (Arielle) Lvl: 67
Altaria (Duvet) Lvl: 66
Eelektric (Bela) Lvl: 66
Metagross (Razer) Lvl: 67
Kingdra (Savior) Lvl: 66


----------



## bionic (Nov 17, 2012)

My current team on Black 2 is:

Samurott
Arcanine
Ampharos
Crobat
Lucario
Tyranitar


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks to JasonBurrows I've had a radical change in my team.

LVL 66 Keldeo (Resolute) 
LVL 59 Bagon (soon to be salamance)
LVL 25 Aerodactyl
LVL 69 (tehehe) Raichu
LVL 61 Arbok
LVL 35 Vanillish (soon to be Vanilliux)

Right now kinda training up weaker Pok?mon to battle the black tower levels all over again.

Minor OT point: How is everyone doing with their join avenues? I just got mine to level 10 with most of my shops past level 4


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't care about join avenue that much


----------



## SockHead (Nov 19, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I don't care about join avenue that much



It's really only there to boost the happiness of your pokemon


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Nov 19, 2012)

SockHead said:


> It's really only there to boost the happiness of your pokemon


+ cheap train
+ get items
+ increase game score

I stock up on SOOO many items for cheap in there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2012)

SockHead said:


> It's really only there to boost the happiness of your pokemon



I like winning free crap from that stupid raffle. 

I've been slacking off in Black 2, but my current team looks like this:

Larvesta 28
Magnemite 29
Krokorok 29
Tranquil 30
Growlithe 30
Servine 32

Training in Chargestone because my team is kinda weak compared to Clay's team.


----------



## Tmb137 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just running around currently, I have:

Infernape lvl100
Empoleon lvl86
Heatran lvl77
Dragonite lvl64
Spliced together Kyurem lvl76
and a shiny Crobat lvl52


Normally I have: 

Infernape
Empoleon
Gyarados lvl85
Shiny Garchomp lvl72
Gigalith lvl78
Samurott lvl73


----------

